# Starter Relay Inhibitor



## mike1960 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help where to find a starter relay inhibitor for a 2003 max. It seems all the other relays thru auto stores. I really dont want to deal with the local Nissan dealer. Any ideas?

thanks


----------

